# possible tankmates for crayfish?



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

i was wondering if there are any top dwelling fish that can handle low temps and have a good chance of not being caught by my crayfish...the tank just seems a little empty with only a bottom feeder


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Guppies? Cheap and breed crazy fast so plenty of live food.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

At night when you turn the light out and you have fish that may drift to the bottom and do their sleep thing, they'll just end up his late night snack. Get a female and have baby crayfish....don't hear many people talking about doing that much. No sure what the requirements would be.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Feeders is about your only option. Sry. (

But hey...as mentioned, they will provide a source of food, swimming activity for viewing pleasure, etc.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I wouldnt put in another cray in your tank. Highly territorial. I havent found any I want with my blue yet. I'm leaning towards something small n red when he gets his own tank away from the crabs


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

i'm definitely not getting another crayfish...guppies sounds like a good idea, but do they sleep near the bottom? cuz if they do, i dont see how theyd survive the first night


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, Guppies will go to the bottom.


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

I have some fish that stay on the bottom and my cray hasn't gotten them. He has tried but never succeded he's to slow. I also have some glow fish and zebra danios and haven't lost a single fish.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Aren't females larger than the males? Might wind up with only one in there since it's round and hard for them to stake their own territory.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I put 6 black stripe tetras in with a cray and he almost got one, but the rest were just fine.

Just buy fish that you don't mind losing once in awhile.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I put 6 black stripe tetras in with a cray and he almost got one, but the rest were just fine.
> 
> Just buy fish that you don't mind losing once in awhile.


LOL, sort of dimented. I don't ever buy fish that I would mind losing one.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> LOL, sort of dimented. I don't ever buy fish that I would mind losing one.


And yet people buy feeder fish to feed to their predators all the time...it's a fish-eat-fish world out there, my friend. I don't like killing fish, but if other fish enjoy munching on smaller fish, I see no harm in that. Most fish are omnivores, after all, not vegetarians.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well then to rephrase...I wouldn't buy a 'tankmate' going in with the assumption it would be food later. Otherwise it is just that, food. I don't think he was looking for food.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Well then to rephrase...I wouldn't buy a 'tankmate' going in with the assumption it would be food later. Otherwise it is just that, food. I don't think he was looking for food.


Agreed. However, anything swimming might eventually be caught by the cray.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

If you keep it well fed; veggies, algae tabs, sinking pellets, chicken, etc, could you fend off the urge to kill its tank mates?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

In my opinion, most definitely.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

could you put some type of partition about 1/2 way up so the fish and the crayfish are seperated?

Just a thought.

Worth much less then the usual .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> Worth much less then the usual .02


You crack me up, Bob. At least it is .02. Not enough zeros for mine.


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Very pretty cray! I was looking at your pics of him earlier.

I have Neons in a 10 with my Electric Blue and he doesn't pay much attention to them. 

I also have a 20g divided with two Virile crayfish and currently I'm keeping feeder goldfish in with them but am soon gonna be switching to Rosy Reds. They are small and can withstand cooler temps.

Just an idea.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I just found out y u dont plant next to the crayfish house...he like to redecorate..not eat just pull up plant and set it free. Next time im at the fish store ill steal a pick of the fish im thinking may work. I forget the name but its black on the sides and is orange on head back n belly, think it begins with a V. They are neon sized and get about an inch.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

cherry barbs or albino tiger barbs, buy more than 2 as they school.


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

I've seen people put them in community tanks. You need fish that are either small and very fast, or large and grumpy. In a video I saw a blue crayfish walked right over a pleco's tail, neither of them bothered by this. Crayfish probably knows that pleco is not to be trifled with. But with that small of a tank that you have; no way can you keep something big enough to coexist with the crayfish.


----------

